
Facebook is Building a New Payment Operations Team - ivey
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2010/01/07/facebook-is-building-a-new-payment-operations-team/
======
mortenjorck
You can put money into the PayPal credits system and buy things inside that
universe, but I wonder if this hiring foreshadows the system's evolution into
a two-way conduit. Is this the beginning of Facebook's competition with PayPal
or perhaps Western Union? Facebook certainly seems like a fertile platform for
easily sending money to friends and family.

------
ektimo
Isn't a 30% transaction fee too high for this? Unlike iPhone/Android, you
still get the distribution channel regardless of whether you use Facebook's
credit system.

------
mattmaroon
Not a surprise. I still feel this is where their revenue will come from.

